
Marvin Minsky's Society of Mind Lectures - _pius
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-868j-the-society-of-mind-fall-2011/index.htm
======
RossBencina
An online HTML version of Minsky's book "The Society of Mind," formatted by
Dylan Holmes:

[http://aurellem.org/society-of-mind/](http://aurellem.org/society-of-mind/)

------
amasad
The lectures are great but not content-heavy. Professor Minsky goes on
tangents, rants, and takes questions most of the time but it's all
entertaining and somewhat informative. I suggest reading The Emotion Machine
book for more of the theory.

~~~
746F7475
I don't like the audio with all the coughing and the mic picking up at times
all kind of "smacking" sounds.

------
vowelless
Is this related to his book "Society of Mind"? If so, ow accurate is this view
of the mind today?

~~~
trendroid
>Is this related to his book "Society of Mind"?

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-868j-the-society-of-mind-fall-2011/readings/)

I think lot of things like modular architecture are still partially valid but
I only have brief idea of his all views. I am sure some have been updated or
falsified.

~~~
poseid
interesting reference list - this course seems to discuss specifically layers
for cognitive systems. I think "society of mind" addressed more general
concepts and ideas about cognition and semantics.

